# Anime: Bubblegum Crisis - Tokyo 2040 Box Set...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

For those Anime Fans out there.

The BubbleGum Crisis - Tokyo 2040 "Perfect" Collection Box Set is now available. If you have ever seen a "Cyberpunk" Anime and liked it, the Bubblegum Crisis series was the originator of the Genre. (6 DVDs)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000694VD
$76.50

There is also BubbleGum Crisis (2032) Box Set (actually the precursor to 2040, 4 DVDs)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000507QB
$63

BubbleGum Crash Box Set (1 DVD, not really a box set)

Man, it is already out if print???

AD-Police Box Set (2 DVDs)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005YUN0
$32


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i thought the only bubblegum crisis i had to deal with was when my six year didn't get the special barbie for her birthday...lol


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I had a conversation with a 3 year old recently, and she was talking all about "Bobbie". Only 1/4 hour in to the conversation did I realize she was talking about "Barbie". A couple of Vodka shots and I'm good to go with any conversation :goodjob:

Actually these "Bubblegum Crisis" videos might hold girls interest (in a Buffy the Vampire Slayer way) in that the Main characters are Women. Plenty of explosions to keep the boys happy, Strong Female characters to keep the girls happy..


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i d0on't watch much anime, but isn't that generally the case???lead girl characters???


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

There is usually close to a 50-50 split, so there are often Male lead characters as well. On American cartoons, the Female Lead Characters usually if they exist usually take secondary storyline roles. But in the Japanese animation, they usually will hold similar roles as the male characters (Fighter Pilots, Cops, etc) Stange because womens roles in Japanese society are much closer to the US in the 50s than to modern day.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

If you're interested in this set, Best Buy seems to have the sweet deal with ADV who is the releaser of this disc. ADV stuff with SRP of $30 sells for $18, and I bought something with an SRP of $70 for $40, so it's worth checking out.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

A little tooo late for me  The other Anime ADV titles aren't as interesting to me. But give me a chance. One on a whim purchase and another series is a must


----------

